# Afternoon gents!



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Afternoon strainers my names Gazz.

Please to meet you all...


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

strainers?? as in those things your nan pours tea through? lol

welcome to MC


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

andyboro said:


> strainers?? as in those things your nan pours tea through? lol
> 
> welcome to MC


lol,nope,as in those sweaty blokes battling that last rep...:tongue1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

layball:Glad to have you along for the ride


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

andyboro said:


> strainers?? as in those things your nan pours tea through? lol
> 
> welcome to MC


Nar its when you're having a massive dirt and it gets stuck 

Welcome


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Tall said:


> Nar its when you're having a massive dirt and it gets stuck
> 
> Welcome


Thanks fella's...

lol,its been a long long time since i had any problems vacating my 'dirts' with such a concentrated diet.No straining in that department,they just fall out...:becky:


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Gazz, you look pretty well built from your avatar. How long have you been training?


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

BigAndyJ said:


> Hey Gazz, you look pretty well built from your avatar. How long have you been training?


I'd say 12 years in total.But only about 5 of those years with an educated,diciplined mind! :nod:


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome mate, hope u enjoy!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Now Gazz either you're as tall as me, or you have small doors in your place...


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Tall said:


> Now Gazz either you're as tall as me, or you have small doors in your place...


I'm only 6' 2" geez!

Maybe it's the doors!! :becky:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

hi gazz

afternoon gents! What about the ladies on the site

xx


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

> hi gazz
> 
> afternoon gents! What about the ladies on the site
> 
> xx


Hi bettyboo.

Please forgive my male shovenism.I failed to spot those fine glutes in amongst all these male torso's! :becky:

xx


----------

